# white labs?



## bobert08 (Dec 28, 2013)

Anybody know of any breedings out there? Looking for a white lab from hunting lines. I would like it to be out of pointing lines. Thanks for your time!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

There is no such thing, you got 3 colors to choose from BLACK, yellow and chocolate...


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

BROWNDOG said:


> There is no such thing, you got 3 colors to choose from BLACK, yellow and chocolate...


What he said. All different colors of yellow from almost white to fox red.


----------

